# Swordin' on Betty B Sunday night



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Had my dad in town so I wanted to introduce him to swordfishing with Philip, Alan and myself on board. The original plan was to leave about 4-4:30PM and get out for an hour or two of deep dropping and then at sundown motor to where we needed to be for some swordfishing but after the circus at the marina Sunday afternoon we didn't get fueled and iced in time and left around 5:30. It was a little choppy about 25 miles out from some passing storms but other than that it was pretty calm. Got to our deep drop spots right at dark and only caught one barrelfish on the first drop and nothing on the second so went ahead and went to our sword spot. Put out 5 lines and 45 minutes into the drift, one of the baits at 200' got nailed and started to smoke some line. The fish came straight to the surface and with the LED light on the surface we watched him do a big wide circle at 25+knots and then charge straight at us. Alan reeled like hell to keep tight and didn't get there until the fish was 30ft from the boat. After that it was a stalemate within 50-60ft from the boat for another 20 minutes with the fish doing a bunch of short runs and Alan unable to really gain anything. On top of that the fish tangled with another line that I was unable to clear in time but by keeping our heads about us we used the other rod as if it was hooked to the fish too and managed to play him up and get a gaff in the 120-130lb sword. It ended up being our only bite that night and after seas picked up around 4:00AM we decided to head in.

We did 2 drifts and on the first drift we marked squid deep and had many in the lights and on the second drift we saw none. 

Philip has pics so I can't post them yet

Chris


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice Chris, I would have been chunkin the poon at him during that stand off as that's always good for a few laughs! Nice, report, now go find those pics!!!

Robert


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice on the post. A swordfish will make the night for sure.Glad you were able to show you dad the sword. What a great memory that night will make. Gene


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great report. I imagine it was a beautiful fish. Congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics up later. He was missing the last third or so of his bill which he must of broken off earlier in his life. That thing was stubbed and curved


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh...you caught a "mentally challenged" sword! :yes:


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice going Betty B, we were out there Saturday night and went 0 for 2....


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds like a quality fish, Chris. Thanks for the report!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on the sword chris. i bet one of those makes the whole night worth it.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris, still waiting on some pictures! Wanna see it's bill


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can email them to you but for some reason or another my dumbass cannot load pics on this forum. I tried loading them to photobucket and doing like another member had told me but photobucket said my pics were of the wrong file type or something. If I email them to you you can post them for me.

I'll figure it out one day but i just don't have any patience with computer stuff.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

chris, email them to me and I will post them! I will PM you my email address


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Pics from my tech challenged friend Chris


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty color on that first picture


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Hell yes! Well done guys, ready to get back out there soon, got fresh squid in the mail.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> Hell yes! Well done guys, ready to get back out there soon, got fresh squid in the mail.


How many squid can you get in a normal sized envelope and doesn't that leak?


----------

